# Catalogue Prices



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Why do some shows charge so much? 
It was £7.50 or something stupid at the Coventry Show, blinking silly. They have us over a barrel because we usually need one. Grr.....


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Tell me about it Vix - I think they are incredibly expensive - at the combined show some people paid for seperate catalogues for each show only to find it was all in one anyway and they had paid double!

Is there no way of doing this cheaper?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Unfortunately the show teams are at the mercy of the printers. As you say one or two shows do separate sections (longhairs/semilongs) (shorthair/foreigns etc) which cuts the cost a little. 

I do think £7.50 is excessive. May be worth contacting the Club and asking if they cannot look to splitting the catalogue into sections for next year to (hopefully) make it cheaper. If several exhibitors contact them about it they may listen.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I love the split catalogue idea, Gwynedd do it and not only do you end up with just a catalogue that is relevent to you its a heck of a lot lighter too lol.

With FB shows Im sure it was included in the price of the show entries which are definitly lower than GCCF entries.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Def think just beng able to get the section you want is a good idea. I wonder how much the catalogues actually cost to print? My uncle runs a priniters. I may take him over a catalogue the £7.50 one and ask him how much he thinks he could do them for. Bet they are done cheap then they just whack lots of costs on


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have worked on a show management team and I know we never whacked much on top of what the catalogues cost to print as we were trying to keep costs down all round - the thing with the printing is that it is a relatively small print run and they may need to buy a specialised software package (though not 100% sure on this last point) so the costs tend to be higher. Your biggest layout of course is the cost of the venue. I would hate to see what it cost the C&L to hire that show hall! Some leisure centres can charge anywhere from £1,500 to £2,500+ for a day to hold a show then you have the penning on top plus the judges expenses and so on so some clubs may add a bit on the catalogues to try to claw back some money but £7.50 for a catalogue seems hugely expensive - almost on a par with that of The Supreme!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

What I do not understand is the Shrops & C&L Had the same Venue. Yet the cost to enter the C&L Was £5 more I think, plus the admisson fee was an extra £1.50 and the catalogue was an extra £2 / £2.50 too :: Still never mind, it was a good show, lol. Infact, I enjoyed them both, love shows where you can stand on the balcony and watch the going ons.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are a member of the C&L club then when they have their AGM you should receive a copy of their annual accounts and can see how the show costs breakdown.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's interested. Not a member but didn't realize they shared those type of figures. Anyways just moaning for the sake of it cuz it was a brill show and I hope to go next year too


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have heard from show managers that catalogues are something you usually make a loss on.

Yes Bingley Hall is a great venue, I wish more clubs would use it but then I guess in the summer it's not available very much - and yes it must cost a lot. I wish they could arrange to have the Supreme there to cut costs but apparently it's been looked into and can't be done.

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

C & L usually get over 700 entries, this year they were down about 200, yet still charged the same for the catalogue!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe The Supreme used to be held there and with the decline in the number of cats being shown there I can't help wondering if they could go back there? Probably save a bomb!


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Def think just beng able to get the section you want is a good idea. I wonder how much the catalogues actually cost to print? My uncle runs a priniters. I may take him over a catalogue the £7.50 one and ask him how much he thinks he could do them for. Bet they are done cheap then they just whack lots of costs on


If your uncle can produce them significantly cheaper I'm sure the Show Manager would be interested in hearing from him, it's NOT in the club's interest to inflate the cost, and I'm sure that was not the case here.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> C & L usually get over 700 entries, this year they were down about 200, yet still charged the same for the catalogue!


Where did you get your facts from !!!!!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've been at the show for the last 10 years or so.......



animallover09 said:


> Where did you get your facts from !!!!!!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Catalogues are not the only thing that needs to be printed for a show, there;s also schedules, judges books, vetting-in envelopes, class sheets for results books, etc. 
It's all linked together via a database.



animallover09 said:


> If your uncle can produce them significantly cheaper I'm sure the Show Manager would be interested in hearing from him, it's NOT in the club's interest to inflate the cost, and I'm sure that was not the case here.


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I've been at the show for the last 10 years or so.......


so unless you went around counting all the cats that were in pens how would you know that the show was down on numbers in fact they were down but not by as many as YOU say


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> I believe The Supreme used to be held there and with the decline in the number of cats being shown there I can't help wondering if they could go back there? Probably save a bomb!


It has been considered and costed out but it was tricky with hotels for judges/transport and space issues

The Supreme still had over 1000 cats in double pens last year .....


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> so unless you went around counting all the cats that were in pens how would you know that the show was down on numbers in fact they were down but not by as many as YOU say


You can count the number of cats entered in the catalogue?

I liked the fact there were stalls through the middle this year


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Catalogues are not the only thing that needs to be printed for a show, there;s also schedules, judges books, vetting-in envelopes, class sheets for results books, etc.
> It's all linked together via a database.


Yes i do know what is involvded in putting on a show/ and showing and other things involved in putting on a cat show, I'm not stupid i also do show and have been showing for some yrs now to


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

Soupie said:


> You can count the number of cats entered in the catalogue?
> 
> I liked the fact there were stalls through the middle this year


yes, we all thought so about the stalls being in the middle was a good idea. credit to Mick


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

animallover09 said:


> so unless you went around counting all the cats that were in pens how would you know that the show was down on numbers in fact they were down but not by as many as YOU say


You only have to look at the last cat in the catalogue to know how many cats were entered - no need to count pens. I keep all the catalogues from shows I have been to. I still have some from 1988!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> You only have to look at the last cat in the catalogue to know how many cats were entered - no need to count pens. I keep all the catalogues from shows I have been to. I still have some from 1988!


that's cool :smilewinkgrin:
how much were they back then?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

search me, I can't remember what I paid for stuff last week, let alone 20 odd years ago


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol.......


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There were 577 entries this year.

Has Cov and leics historically been larger than Shropshire? If so, why would that be?

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

prehaps the shrops clashes with more shows? or has done?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a hard one isnt it - I spent a lovely day at the C&L but chose to show elsewhere as the entry fees were much dearer for me with 2 definite showing and a potential 3rd .......


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

um - yes, all you'd need to do is check the catalogue - the last pen number (in HP section) is the number of cats entered 



Soupie said:


> You can count the number of cats entered in the catalogue?
> 
> I liked the fact there were stalls through the middle this year


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

That's great, but other people may not know and might be interested to find out 



animallover09 said:


> Yes i do know what is involvded in putting on a show/ and showing and other things involved in putting on a cat show, I'm not stupid i also do show and have been showing for some yrs now to


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> um - yes, all you'd need to do is check the catalogue - the last pen number (in HP section) is the number of cats entered


um that's what I said - why the rolleyes?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sarah I think KK quoted you by mistake, think it was for the other poster.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

sorry :mad2: 



Biawhiska said:


> Sarah I think KK quoted you by mistake, think it was for the other poster.


----------

